# [SOLVED] Windows hangs at desktop.



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

I turned on my PC and everything started up normally. But as soon as I sign I can't do anything at the desktop. It just hangs at the desktop I can't click on anything. Everything is plugged in.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*

hit *CTRL+ALT+DEL *on the keyboard, start the *Task Manager*. go to *File/New Task(Run) *and type* explorer.exe* and hit enter. Then do a System Restore to a time before this happened.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*

I was looking for a possible answer to this. And I noticed some people had this happen because their PC was dusty. Is that possible? Mine is quite dusty and should be cleaned, but at the same time it seems like maybe there's more to it than that.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*



spunk.funk said:


> hit *CTRL+ALT+DEL *on the keyboard, start the *Task Manager*. go to *File/New Task(Run) *and type* explorer.exe* and hit enter. Then do a System Restore to a time before this happened.


I can't even get it to respond to any keyboard commands. I tried opening the task manager and got nothing. It never pops up, it just keeps sitting there.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*

Boot off of your Windows 7 DVD and choose *Repair My Computer*. The disc will try to fix it, and if not, it will give you the choice of Recovery Console, or System Restore or *Command Prompt*. Try Command Prompt and type* chkdsk /R* and hit enter. The Check Disk Utility will try and fix any file errors.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*

I have a Win 7 builders disk, does that come with the same features?

Edit

I can start it in safe mode and there's no problems.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*

I am not familiar with that disc. Put it in and restart your computer and boot off it and see what it says.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*



spunk.funk said:


> I am not familiar with that disc. Put it in and restart your computer and boot off it and see what it says.


Well, I restarted from safe mode and tried again in normal. Everything appears to to be working fine. I think this might have stemmed from earlier today, and application froze which in turn made Windows lock up, and I had to hit the power button.

So the registry probably has issues.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*

Well just to be sure go to Start/Search and type *chkdsk C: /R* and hit enter then type a *Y* and reboot the computer. Check Disk will run at next bootup and fix any files that are damaged.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*

I tried to do that, but nothing popped up.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*

Hit the Windows key+R on the keyboard. In the Run Box type *chkdsk C: /R* and hit enter then type a *Y* and reboot the computer.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*

Ok, I typed in exactly what you wrote this time in Run. But again nothing, I saw a box pop up but it was on screen not even for a second and then it closed out.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*

OK in search type in *CMD* right click the *Command* icon in the search results and choose *Run As Administrator* now type* chkdsk /R*


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*

Ok, this time it worked. I'll let you know the results when it's done.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows hangs at desktop.*

Alright, I'll mark this as solved now.


----------

